# Skyline R34 Vspec Nur in the Philippines



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I just want to share to you guys an R34 here in the Philippines. i hope you like it. By the way this is not mine. (I wish it is mine)  


















































































Engine:
Nismo GT Block
JUN 87mm forged pistons
Jun Auto chromemoly connecting rods
JUN prepped cylinder head
Jun Oversized stainless steel valves
Jun Titanium retainers
Jun Auto intake/exhaust cams
HKS adjustable cam gears
Jun Auto stroker crankshaft
Jun surge tank intake plenum
HKS tubular stainless steel exhaust manifold
HKS GT3240 Twin Turbo Kit
HKS racing wastegate
6 x 1650 CC Fuel Injectors
Phoenix Power intake plenum
A’PEXi Drag Vmax/SPL Intercooler
Trust blow off valve
3 x Bosch racing fuel pumps
Custom ARC Exhaust System

Suspension:
JUN Drag suspension shock absorber and spring
JUN rear drag cross member
Nismo front and rear stabilizer bars
Nismo front strut bar



Transmission:
Hollinger 6 speed sequential
OS Giken Quad Plate Clutch
JUN modified high torque transfer case
Cusco Front LSD

Exterior:
Top Secret front bumper
Nismo carbon fiber hood
Electra rear carbon fiber trunk
Veilside side skirts
Nismo rear carbon fiber spoiler plane
Mine’s side mirrors

Interior:
Nismo white face gauges
Nismo MFD2 upgrade
Custom Carbon Fiber LHD Dashboard

Wheels and Tires:
18 x 9.5 NISMO LM-GT4 Black Limited II (JGTC Center Lock Style)
Bridgestone RE55 S


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

www.youtube.com/?v=BldmFelOOnE


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Very rare to see any Skyline period in the Philippines.


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think this is the only R34 GTR here in the Philippines. What i like about this Skyline is the immaculate conversion to left hand drive.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice, and probably the nicest LHD conversion I have seen on a skyline. I'd drive it!


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think they fabricated a carbon fibre or fibreglass dash for this one and wrapped it in leather.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

yes very nice conversion, looks like the MFD is moved to face the driver too! :thumbsup: 
steering column and bottle looks a bit too close for comfort though


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

i don't like the mirrors .. sorry


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

The owner have posted these pics on the forum awhile back.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

This is Manuel's car. A fantastic R34. Highly modified in every way.
Even the LHD conversion is perfect...


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Flint said:


> This is Manuel's car. A fantastic R34. Highly modified in every way.
> Even the LHD conversion is perfect...


Yup, this is Manuel's car of Autoplus here in Manila.

I am sorry for the double post.


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

the conversion is perfect, Have you photos of the executed job?


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

piaylife1 said:


> I am sorry for the double post.



No worries mate, its nice to see this great R34 again...


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

valgal said:


> the conversion is perfect, Have you photos of the executed job?


You can refer to this link sir 

TurboAWD Cars

just scroll down.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Yo Pinoy bro' 
Where are you in the Phils?

Awesome car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

It's not his car.

The owner of that car is TurboAWD on this forum.


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> It's not his car.
> 
> The owner of that car is TurboAWD on this forum.


Yup, im not the owner of this car and I specifically stated that at my very first post.


----------



## R32NicoGT-R (Jul 17, 2006)

nice... I got a R32 GT-R in the Philippines too. I'm in Cebu. I've seen a white R34 GT-R here as well, a silver R33 GT-R for sale, and a blue R33 GT-R.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i shot this car for manuel back in november. its not online anymore anywhere since my website got deleted.

i have the whole set still and havent got the chance to browse and pick yet, haha.

ill post pics later if anyone is interested.

oh btw, very nice setup i got to ride on it during the shoot, but apparently one of the clutch disc was warped that was according to raymond.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

R32NicoGT-R, according to Philippine law, all cars must be LHD, right?
Do Filipinos buy these LHD Skylines in the Middle East or have the conversion done locally?
Are there any downsides to these conversions in build quality etc. compared to original RHD?


----------



## R32NicoGT-R (Jul 17, 2006)

Flint said:


> R32NicoGT-R, according to Philippine law, all cars must be LHD, right?
> Do Filipinos buy these LHD Skylines in the Middle East or have the conversion done locally?
> Are there any downsides to these conversions in build quality etc. compared to original RHD?


Yes, all cars got to be left hand drive... The conversion is done locally in the shops that sells the cars. 

Downsides to it: -Some got crappy work... they gotta cut the dash, etc.. 
- Turning radius is limited on some or most cars... Like a typical U-Turn for most cars would be a 3 pt turn on alot of converted cars.

But if you're able to get the Skyline for cheap, and with a very clean conversion, its worth it. I'm satisfied with my R32... though got problems controlling boost... well, thats another topic..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Manuel's car was converted in the US and tuned in Australia if I'm not mistaken


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think it was tuned and converted both in australia and i think the dashboard is made of carbonfibre or fibreglass i guess, they built another dashboard for it and covered it in leather.


----------

